# Can somebody please explain what the different colored media does?



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey folks,

I've got an EHEIM canister filter. I was just wondering if anybody could explain :

1) What the blue foam is made of, and what it's purpose is and...
2) What the white foam is made of, and what it's purpose is.

I Googled this online and couldn't find an answer. I'm also wondering if I have to buy the actual brand name filter media, or once I know what each material is, can I buy a bulk generic type of media.

Anybody?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Material wise, I am not sure what the blue foam is made out of, but it is a coarse filter pad.

The white pad is a fine filter pad (used as a final polish), made out of filter floss. You can just use filter floss or quilt batting, which works the same.

The blue coarse pad does not particularly need to be replaced.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

+1 to everything Dark just said.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

+2

generally first part the water goes through is some type of sponge that picks up larger particals, then there is bio media that holds bacteria, there there is a fine floss for picking up any small things.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The sponge, be it coarse reticulated, or fine is bio media. The coarse sponge was the only bio media in AC filters prior to the renaming, after which ceramic rings were added. Regardless, the ACs, worked for a lot of years without the ceramic rings.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, in some filters the sponge is the bio media, but more now use the stones. I actually have a old junp cheap ass filter sitting beside me that im not using and it has a very open sponge in it that is the bio load holder.

on ac filters the sponge is A bio media but not THE bio media, it is best to rinse the sponges in used tank water to keep the bonus BB alive.

Interesting that the stones part is relatively new and the sponge used to be the bio media, something I didn't know.


----------



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Awesome*

Thanks guys.


----------

